# à l'esbroufe



## prinver

Bonjour,

Je me demande comment on peut utiliser  l'expression " à l'esbroufe"  pour rendre l'idée suivante   : faire céder quelqu'un  en débitant un flot de paroles , devant lequel il est  difficile de réagir ( trouver des arguments pour se défendre) . Il s'agit d'une négociation âprement menée.  Ou y a-t-il d'autres expressions plus appropriées ?

Merci beaucoup et bonne fin de journée.


----------



## Maître Capello

_À l'esbroufe_ signifie plutôt _en bluffant_, _en jetant de la poudre aux yeux_ ou encore _en débitant des boniments_. Il n'est pas nécessaire qu'il y ait un grand flot de paroles.

Quel genre de phrase voudriez-vous former exactement ?


----------



## prinver

Merci beaucoup Maître Capello, la phrase à laquelle je pensais : "  " Il m'a fait céder à l'esbroufe..."


----------



## OLN

Le problème est que _céder_ est suivi de la préposition *à*. Il y a confusion avec la locution adv. "à l'esbroufe" qui exprime le moyen.
_Il m'a eu /_ _Il a obtenu ce qu'il voulait de moi_ _à l'esbroufe._

Comme dit plus haut, attention toutefois au sens du mot *esbroufe*. (synonymes)


----------



## JClaudeK

prinver said:


> faire céder quelqu'un en débitant un flot de paroles ,


Peut-être: _Il m'a eu à l'usure_


----------



## prinver

Bonjour,

Je remercie tous ceux qui sont intervenus, mais je pense que je n'ai pas encore trouvé l'expression qui colle à ce que je voulais précisément exprimer.
L'expression " à l'esbroufe " évoque l'idée de vouloir jeter de la poudre aux yeux, donc celle de "boniment" , de supercherie alors que ce n'était pas forcément l'idée que je voulais rendre.   Au fait, je cherche une expression qui met l'accent sur un flot de paroles qui submerge et ainsi étourdit son interlocuteur, ce qui le met dans l'impossibilité de trouver des arguments et le fait ainsi céder. En néerlandais, il y a un verbe qui rend bien cette idée : " overdonderen", là-dedans, il y a "over" = "au-dessus" et " donderen" , ce qui veut dire " tonner" ( quand il y a de l'orage).  Donc, un discours 'tonitruant". Voilà ce que je cherche.

Bonne journée et un grand merci d'avance.


----------



## Maître Capello

prinver said:


> Donc, un discours 'tonitruant". Voilà ce que je cherche.


Sauf qu'en français ce terme ne convient pas du tout dans votre contexte.

Vous pourriez éventuellement parler de discours _débordant_, _exubérant_, voire _frénétique_ ou _grandiloquent_.


----------



## k@t

_Il m’a eu à force de m’abreuver de paroles ?
Sa logorrhée / son bagou a eu raison de moi ?_


------
_Logorrhée_ et _bagou_ contiennent l’idée de flot, mais pas forcément de violence / tonnerre. Pour ça, peut-être : _invective, fulmination, explosion_ (verbale), _tonitruement _(mais alors, on perd l’idée de flot). Ces derniers mots, on les mettrait plutôt au pluriel (et pour l’idée de flot, on peut les qualifier, par exemple avec intarissables) :

_Ses intarissables tonitruements / invectives / fulminations / explosions ont eu raison de moi._

Ou dans l’autre sens :

_Sa logorrhée / son bagou tonitruant(e)  ont eu raison de moi._


----------



## Maître Capello

L'idée de tonnerre est peut-être idiomatique en néerlandais, mais elle ne l'est pas du tout en français. Cela me semble ainsi trop artificiel de vouloir absolument rendre ce sens en français, d'autant plus que selon les explications de prinver il n'est visiblement pas question d'invectives, de fulminations ou d'un quelconque énervement du locuteur, mais seulement d'un grand flot de paroles.

*Logorrhée* (sans l'ajout de l'adjectif _tonitruant_) me semble en revanche envisageable, tout comme *verbiage*. Mais *bagou* ne convient sans doute pas étant donné qu'il n'y a apparemment pas de désir de tromperie.

Selon le TLFi s.v. _bagou_ :


> Bavardage volubile où entrent de la hardiesse, de l'effronterie et l'envie de duper l'interlocuteur



Plus familièrement, on pourrait éventuellement parler de *baratin*.


----------



## k@t

J’avais regardé le sens de _overdonderen_ et vu (par exemple *ici*) que c’était notamment traduit par _déblatérer_, qui contient bien l’idée de violence et d’ailleurs aussi de flot. Du coup, on pourrait finalement utiliser tout simplement _déblatérations _:

_Il m’a eu à force de déblatérations.
Ses déblatérations ont eu raison de moi.



_([notion de discours] +_tonitruant_ me parait tout à fait idiomatique).


----------



## Maître Capello

Il faudrait que prinver précise s'il doit ou non y avoir une nuance de violence. S'il y en a bien une, alors _déblatérer_ convient très bien. Je serais en revanche plus circonspect quant à l'emploi du substantif _déblatération_ qui me semble d'un emploi assez peu courant et qui est d'ailleurs absent de la plupart des dictionnaires.



k@t said:


> ([notion de discours] +_tonitruant_ me parait tout à fait idiomatique).


Certainement. Je ne voulais pas dire que _tonitruant_ ne convenait pas dans l'absolu, mais uniquement dans le sens apparemment recherché par prinver où seul entrait en ligne de compte un grand flot de paroles.


----------



## k@t

Maître Capello said:


> [...] le sens apparemment recherché par prinver où seul entrait en ligne de compte un grand flot de paroles.


Ben un peu-beaucoup aussi l'idée de tonnerre = puissance, bruit. Or, _tonitruant_, contrairement à _invectives, fulminations, déblatérations_ ne contient que l’idée de bruit et donc n’implique pas forcément l’idée d’attaque / agression.


----------



## Nicomon

_Discours assourdissant / retentissant ?   Enflammé ?    
Discours-fleuve ?   Longue tirade ?   Sermon ?    

Logorrhée_ me fait avant tout penser à cette définition  (deux sources - CNRTL et Wikipedia)  qui relève de la médecine / psychiatrie: 





> Bavardage intarissable et oiseux; besoin irrésistible de parler, observé particulièrement dans les états d'excitation de certaines affections mentales.
> Littéralement, diarrhée verbale, ou incontinence verbale. Trouble du langage caractérisé par un besoin irrésistible et morbide de parler.


 Dans le sens _long discours creux / flux de paroles inutiles_,  je préfère _verbiage / blablabla.  _

Cela dit - mais je ne suis pas inspirée pour l'introduire dans une phrase - la définition qui suit (post 6 - c'est moi qui souligne)  me fait plutôt penser au sens  _abasourdir_  (proche de _stupéfier_) qu'on trouve aussi sous les lien  *ici* que k@t a mis au post 10.: 





> Au fait, je cherche une expression qui met l'accent sur un flot de paroles qui submerge et ainsi étourdit son interlocuteur, ce qui le met dans l'impossibilité de trouver des arguments et le fait ainsi céder.


 Je saurais comment le dire en anglais, mais je ne peux pas l'écrire sur ce fil.


----------



## prinver

A tous les intervenants que je remercie chaleureusement :
Non, il n'y a pas de nuance de violence, mais bien l'idée d'une longue tirade qui ne laisse pas à son interlocuteur le temps de répliquer […].
Et je pense que baratin et boniment évoquent l'idée de tromperie,  ce qui n'est pas l' idée que je voulais exprimer.


----------



## JClaudeK

prinver said:


> il n'y a pas de nuance de violence, mais bien l'idée d'une longue tirade qui ne laisse pas à son interlocuteur le temps de répliquer


Alors peut-être "sa faconde étourdissante/ tonitruante" ?


----------



## prinver

A JClaudeK,

Cela peut convenir, mais je trouve le registre un tantinet  soutenu, j'ai du mal à imaginer le locuteur lambda utiliser cette tournure, je me demande même s'il la comprendra.


----------



## k@t

En fait _esbroufe_ convient plutôt très très bien (comme l'avait d'ailleurs indiqué OLN, cf. *post #4*),


> Fam. Déploiement de manières et de propos fanfarons et hâbleurs pour en imposer ou étourdir l'entourage
> ESBROUFE : Définition de ESBROUFE


mais pas dans la locution _à l’esbroufe_. Le verbe aussi existe :

_Il m’a complètement esbroufé / Je me suis laissé esbroufer / Je me suis fait avoir par son esbroufe_.


----------



## Maître Capello

k@t said:


> En fait _esbroufe_ convient plutôt très très bien


Je ne dirais pas cela étant donné le but implicite donné dans la définition (c'est moi qui souligne) :


> Fam. Déploiement de manières et de propos fanfarons et hâbleurs pour en imposer ou étourdir l'entourage


----------



## k@t

Possible, mais il me semble pourtant que,

1- c’est bien ce que cherche prinver :


prinver said:


> Au fait, je cherche une expression qui met l'accent sur un flot de paroles qui submerge et ainsi *étourdit son interlocuteur*


(Graissé par moi.)

2- vu qu’il s’agit d’une négociation commerciale, ce flot de paroles pourrait justement être utilisé intentionnellement et à dessein afin d'étourdir l’interlocuteur, histoire de remporter la négociation.


----------



## Maître Capello

La question est en effet de savoir si l'étourdissement de l'interlocuteur est une simple conséquence du flot de paroles ou qu'il y ait une réelle *volonté* de la part du locuteur, ce que ne dit pas prinver puisque « *ainsi* étourdit son interlocuteur » n'est pas la même chose que « *pour* étourdir son interlocuteur ». Je me trompe peut-être, mais les différents messages de prinver me laissent entendre que ce n'était pas *délibéré*.


----------



## Nicomon

Maître Capello said:


> Je me trompe peut-être, mais les différents messages de prinver me laissent entendre que ce n'était pas *délibéré*.


  J'ai compris la même chose... *non délibéré.*

Par ailleurs, prinver a écrit « négociation animée » sans plus de précision. Ladite négociation n'est pas forcément commerciale.

Dans le sens de _sa tirade interminable m'a fait perdre mes arguments/m'a laissé(e) sans voix _il y aurait :
_Il m'en a bouché un coin  _ou bien  _ Il m'a coupé le sifflet _mais on s'éloigne sans doute.

*En boucher un coin – Expressio par Reverso*

*Couper le sifflet – Expressio par Reverso*


----------

